# Secret santa 2014



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*SAS Secret santa 2014*

*Hi everyone,*

It's getting close to december and I really wanted to do this again this year. I have lots of time,so I'll be happy to do it  Hope it is ok that I just go ahead with this.
This has been a tradition for years here,and the first time I did it was in 2006. Last year was the first time I organised it :clap

I guess everyone knows what it is,but the thing is that you will be assigned someone else that also has signed up and buy/make/whatever a gift for them. Doesn't have to be anything expensive. You decide how much you want to spend on it.

I've set up a new email address to keep everything as private as possible. There are only two people who will see your personal details - me and your secret santa.
If you are interested in joining: Here's the address: 
[email protected]

*Send a email with:*

*-Full name and username.
-Your mailing address.
-Wish list or just a list of stuff you like or your hobbies. (Just to make it easier for your secret santa)**
-Remember to get a receipt or some kind of proof when you send your gift off. *

-The person you will be matched up with will be randomly chosen,and keep in mind that people are from all over the world here so you might not get anyone from your country. That may mean that there will be additional costs,but you could solve that problem by using sites like Amazon,Etsy etc.
-Try to send your gifts off early. Things tend to take more time during the holiday season.
*

Deadline will be monday 1st december.*

Hope lots of people will join in this year!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Updated 

Hope people will join in. It's fun!

Hope this will get stickied.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone deliver me a gf


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Send a gun! Everybody loves guns!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would join but I have no experience mailing to another country


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

slyfox said:


> I would join but I have no experience mailing to another country


Hm,you could use a site like Amazon and make them deliver the gift for you. It's way easier and sometimes cheaper than sending it yourself


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

How did it go last year? 

It would be a good idea to decide the price of the presents first.. I'd be ok with sending a letter with a Christmas postcard and so on.. but not an expensive present.. first of all, because I am terrible at choosing presents.. for people I know, not to talk about someone I don't know at all.. ANd then there's the distance, of course. 
Or maybe you could even make cathegories, for those who want to send just a postcard with a Christmas wish and for those who would like to send something bigger, what do you think?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It went well I think,but I think a few people didn't get their presents. But that does happen. I tried my best to make sure everyone did get their presents,but some things are out of my control.
I think the response was better last year or lots of people were interested very early,but it's still early. Hope it's not me or anything. I worry that I did a bad job last year.

Well,I think it's up to people to decide how much they want to spend,but I must say that people can't expect to get expensive stuff like computers,video games. It has never been a problem before,so I don't think that I am going to set a limit  

Edit: The wish list might make it easier to pick something.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Team building exercise huh they tried to get me to do this at work one time I'm really bad at joining in team type things though unless its unavoidable, It is a good idea though people should probably do this if possible


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,we'll see.

Hopefully people will join


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> Hm,you could use a site like Amazon and make them deliver the gift for you. It's way easier and sometimes cheaper than sending it yourself


Thanks for the suggestion  I'll think about it


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Just going to mention this,but going to need 10 people to sign up if this is going to happen. Hopefully we will reach that number,but now 0 has signed up or 1 if you count me in


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Invisible_girl said:


> Just going to mention this,but going to need 10 people to sign up if this is going to happen. Hopefully we will reach that number,but now 0 has signed up or 1 if you count me in


I'm considering it just because you have a Nietzsche quote in your sig.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ignopius said:


> I'm considering it just because you have a Nietzsche quote in your sig.


Haha,cool


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I will not do this out of privacy concerns.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

jsmith92 said:


> I will not do this out of privacy concerns.


Ok,I respect that.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I want vodka.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Didn't get my gift last year  I'll probably sign up soon though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

karenw said:


> You can get me one.


Me? Are you going to sign up? I'll sign up if you sign up.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm tempted to go for it with just a book exchange. There are some freaky people here, but it seems like a lot of effort to sign up for this just to get a random address that might be a dude, anyway.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I'm tempted to go for it with just a book exchange. There are some freaky people here, but it seems like a lot of effort to sign up for this just to get a random address that might be a dude, anyway.


The people that signed up last year were all normal and cool users from what I saw, and like you mentioned the nature of the process cuts down on any kind of risk.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> Didn't get my gift last year  I'll probably sign up soon though.


Really? That's not good. Sadly,it does happen. Might have gotten lost in the mail or someone just didn't send it.
Hopefully,you'll get your this year. If you decide to sign up. If you don't get,I'll send you one


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish I could participate but I don't really have the funds right now. Maybe soon. 

I did it one year and got the coolest stuff ever! (not that it's about getting more than giving  )


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Kind Of said:


> I'm tempted to go for it with just a book exchange. There are some freaky people here, but it seems like a lot of effort to sign up for this just to get a random address that might be a dude, anyway.


Well,that's the whole deal with it. To get a random person.

I've done this since 2006,and I've never experienced anything weird. I don't know if anyone has,but if you ask me people worry too much about it


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

zomgz said:


> I wish I could participate but I don't really have the funds right now. Maybe soon.
> 
> I did it one year and got the coolest stuff ever! (not that it's about getting more than giving  )


Ok,I understand that 

Yeah,love doing this. Always a surprise to see what comes in the mail,but giving something that someone hopefully likes is also a big part of why I like doing this.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

3 people have joined  (that is if you count me in)


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Join and I will mail a Christmas dildo!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's a really great idea


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I would do this but I'm broke


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,5 people have signed up so might make it


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm actually really considering joining this year. I've been wanting to for awhile now, but never got around to it...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Just to make it clear I want a Christmas dildo.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Just to make it clear I want a Christmas dildo.


Candy cane shaped?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

outro said:


> You should maybe red flag users that didn't appear to send anything last year. Yes, last time around may have been lost in the post but if it happens again, then they should be removed from future participation.


Ok,I'll try to check that out and I agree. Might be someone who just signs up to get something,but not give something back.

I hope that people will let me know if something goes wrong or if they didn't receive their gift. Of course I can't fix everything,but I can try


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Elov said:


> I'm actually really considering joining this year. I've been wanting to for awhile now, but never got around to it...


You should do it


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

outro said:


> You should maybe red flag users that didn't appear to send anything last year. Yes, last time around may have been lost in the post but if it happens again, then they should be removed from future participation.


I'll consider doing it if the people who didn't send gifts previous years are banned from this and future years, otherwise I have no interest. I too have no idea how to mail to other countries, though, would have to check shipping fees for overseas.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> I'll consider doing it if the people who didn't send gifts previous years are banned from this and future years, otherwise I have no interest. I too have no idea how to mail to other countries, though, would have to check shipping fees for overseas.


Well,it's hard for me to know if people didn't/won't send gifts,and have signed up this year. I can of course keep an eye out for them,but I think this happens every year. So,sadly I can't absolutely make sure that everyone gets their gifts. 
It also depends on if people let me know that they didn't get their gift,but I'll at least check the people I know didn't send their gift.

Other than that I can't make any promises.

I already gave a suggestion on how to solve mailing to other countries earlier in the thread


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

LoneLioness said:


> I too have no idea how to mail to other countries, though, would have to check shipping fees for overseas.


For the United States Postal Service, here is an International Price Calculator:

http://ircalc.usps.gov

This site is for sending FROM the US.

edit: There are multiple carriers to ship from the US. This is just one carrier of several.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Invisible_girl said:


> Well,it's hard for me to know if people didn't/won't send gifts,and have signed up this year. I can of course keep an eye out for them,but I think this happens every year. So,sadly I can't absolutely make sure that everyone gets their gifts.
> It also depends on if people let me know that they didn't get their gift,but I'll at least check the people I know didn't send their gift.
> 
> Other than that I can't make any promises.
> ...


I know it's hard to tell/know who won't send gifts this year (though, I'd recommend a minimum join date of at least 6 months ago), I was just saying people who previously didn't send gifts should be banned from participating. You didn't really clarify if you will be letting them participate this year, or not. I hope by "check the people who didn't send their gift" you require some type of receipt, or proof of order, otherwise they likely are just making any excuse, and there are no excuses for that, even if something came up, they still could have sent something after christmas.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I tried this once a few years ago and never got my present. The person who was suppose to send me something was friends with the organizer so nothing was done about it. Also, had to ship something to Norway and shipping was like $50. Feeling screwed I decided to never this this again.



LoneLioness said:


> I hope by "check the people who didn't send their gift" you require some type of receipt, or proof of order


yeah, or just make it a requirement for everyone to get a tracking number when shipping. This way you can see who has actually sent something.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

crimeclub said:


> Just to make it clear I want a Christmas dildo.


Gifted. Not sure you need to send a gift, cuz you're an SAS present. With a big bow on the D. #idkwatimsaying carry on. Plus I'm in.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> You should do it


I really would like to, but I'm going on vacation for two weeks around Christmas time. So there'd be no one at my house to pick up the package... Hopefully my situation will be better next year. :| I can't believe I didn't even think about that before I posted. >.<


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> I know it's hard to tell/know who won't send gifts this year (though, I'd recommend a minimum join date of at least 6 months ago), I was just saying people who previously didn't send gifts should be banned from participating. You didn't really clarify if you will be letting them participate this year, or not. I hope by "check the people who didn't send their gift" you require some type of receipt, or proof of order, otherwise they likely are just making any excuse, and there are no excuses for that, even if something came up, they still could have sent something after christmas.


Yeah,they should,but I only know about what happened in 2013. Before that,someone else did this and I don't have access to that information.

I won't let them participate,but right now that has not come up.

Ok,that I can do.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

chinaski said:


> I tried this once a few years ago and never got my present. The person who was suppose to send me something was friends with the organizer so nothing was done about it. Also, had to ship something to Norway and shipping was like $50. Feeling screwed I decided to never this this again.
> 
> yeah, or just make it a requirement for everyone to get a tracking number when shipping. This way you can see who has actually sent something.


Ok,I can't really fix something done by someone else.

I know it can be expensive. I've stopped sending stuff myself,because it is very expensive sending something overseas. I've used Etsy the last two years,because shipping is cheaper and I can spend more on gifts.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Updated the terms now,so hope that looks ok


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

6 people have joined so far. Still need 4 more people if this is going to happen


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Just to make it clear I want a Christmas dildo.


Every year the stores around here sell these thick, straight, foot-long candy cane sticks called Santa Poles. They are kind of like dildos, but don't tell the people in the ER you heard it from me.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Gifted. Not sure you need to send a gift, cuz you're an SAS present. With a big bow on the D. #idkwatimsaying carry on. Plus I'm in.


Oh my! I'm almost blushing. lol. I'm wondering if ill actually get a dildo now, that would be so hot hilarious.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Every year the stores around here sell these thick, straight, foot-long candy cane sticks called Santa Poles. They are kind of like dildos, but don't tell the people in the ER you heard it from me.


Lol, well if you end up being my secret Santa then you now know what I want.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in! 

Invisible Girl did you get my email with all the needed information?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I think im going to join this again, can you give me the details?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I changed my mind. I think I'm going to participate.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Invisible Girl did you get my email with all the needed information?


Yes,I did 



dontwaitupforme said:


> I think im going to join this again, can you give me the details?


Great. Everything you need to know is in the first post 



zomgz said:


> Okay, I changed my mind. I think I'm going to participate.


That is great


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I did it last year and it was fun! I didn't have too hard of a time picking stuff...but my person had a pretty good 'wish list' I could work with.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

10 people have joined,so that means that this thing is happening 
There is still time to join in,and you have until monday to do that.

I'm going away this weekend,so I won't be much around until sunday.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

can you confirm you got my email plz


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

More people should sign up.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Can I still join? Or would it make it an odd number of people?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> More people should sign up.


I agree 



Thedood said:


> Can I still join? Or would it make it an odd number of people?


Sure you can  Don't worry about that. If there's an odd number I can buy gifts for 2 people. No problem. Deadline is 1st of december.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully you got my email but I'd love to join in!


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Instead of giving an address can't you give someone you're amazon wishlist


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, I'm in. Email sent.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Waiting for my match!


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Goddammit, I would love to join, but I literally have negative money.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I will to have your secret santas ready later today,so that people can start their shopping


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,I decided to send it out now,so everyone should have gotten an email from me with the information about your person 

Now it's just about finding a gift. Remember to not wait too long before you send it out. Everything is going slower right now and especially if you are sending something overseas.
Also remember to get a receipt or some other kind of proof that you have sent your package. This is in case something goes wrong.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my person! I'm pretty excited to go shopping, the person's wish-list description is really interesting.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Was going to, but just feeling too untrusting to do it. Maybe next year.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm excited to hunt down something for my match  some real awesome interests!


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it too late to sign up for a secret santa?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^I didn't really even make a description I pretty much said I'll be happy with anything, I said that because I will be happy with anything and also because I figured it would make it easier, but now I'm wondering if that actually makes it harder.

To my SS don't feel any kind of pressure, even if you only have a few bucks I'll be as happy as can be if I get like a car-freshener or something lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've decided you people are alright


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Daydreamer_Sam said:


> Is it too late to sign up for a secret santa?


Yes,it is. Sorry. If one more would sign up it would be ok.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

i got mine. cool list.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my secret santa email. Already bought and sent gift. 

I don't mess around.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thedood said:


> Got my secret santa email. Already bought and sent gift.
> 
> I don't mess around.


Nice. I saw some packaging boxes today at a store and I sorta panicked. But on the other hand, excited at the same time to shop for a gift. It's gonna take some time. I'm planning on some major shopping, idkwhydontaskme.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

My match shares quite a few interests with me. Hard to believe it's an accident


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> ^I didn't really even make a description I pretty much said I'll be happy with anything, I said that because I will be happy with anything and also because I figured it would make it easier, but now I'm wondering if that actually makes it harder.
> 
> To my SS don't feel any kind of pressure, even if you only have a few bucks I'll be as happy as can be if I get like a car-freshener or something lol.


i dont like wishlists for this..i dont wanna get stuffs i could just buy myself


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Invisible_girl said:


> Yes,it is. Sorry. If one more would sign up it would be ok.


Well if it's okay to sign up or if you're looking for more people to sign up, please pm me okay? Thank you!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wanted to sign up, but I couldn't think of ANYTHING to put on my wishlist that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg. Not that I really am picky with stuff I'd get, I just would hate to stress anybody out with a vague list. 

Hopefully next year.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, wish I'd thought about my wish list thing a bit as I'm sure mine has absolutely no relevance. I'd be perfectly happy with completely anything


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Woodydreads said:


> Yeah, wish I'd thought about my wish list thing a bit as I'm sure mine has absolutely no relevance. I'd be perfectly happy with completely anything


You can always write something on your profile page. Your Secret Santa will probably look at it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll be your Secret Santa. I've home invaded your living room and am leaving packages.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> You can always write something on your profile page. Your Secret Santa will probably look at it.


Did you sign up?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

outro said:


> But I already bought you that item you asked for. Talk about an awkward look from the girl at the counter :lol
> 
> Jk jk


I bought a guy-friend a dildo as a joke gift before, and yeah the purchase was awkward...


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Did you sign up?


Nope. I didn't sign up. :afr I thought about signing up last year and this year, but chickened out. Maybe next year? lol

I hope you get a nice big dildo for Christmas.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Hush7 said:


> You can always write something on your profile page. Your Secret Santa will probably look at it.


Unfortunately I only use tapatalk, which doesn't allow you to edit any part of your profiles. Also dislike how if sent messages on the site, I'll never receive them unless they're sent via tapatalk.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't worry about it 

I just put up stuff I like,so that it maybe gave an impression of what I like,but I don't expect that I necessarily will get anything related to that. It's up to my secret santa.

So,you could have just written what you like or your interests,but wish people would have asked about this before the deadline.

What I do is usually check out peoples sas profile and maybe "stalk" their posts and threads. That can give you some clues,but might not.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> Don't worry about it
> 
> I just put up stuff I like,so that it maybe gave an impression of what I like,but I don't expect that I necessarily will get anything related to that. It's up to my secret santa.
> 
> ...


True...that's what I did last year on my list. Just typed up some vague interest-type stuff. Even so, got some cool swag from my secret Ms. Claus.

Everybody has different skillz when it comes to gift-getting though. I'd hate to have a vague list and get somebody who would be stressing out over finding the perfect swag. If I had a list containing at least a couple specific items, it would at least give a safety net.

And with that, I'm done over-thinking these thangs.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Nice. I saw some packaging boxes today at a store and I sorta panicked. But on the other hand, excited at the same time to shop for a gift. It's gonna take some time. I'm planning on some major shopping, idkwhydontaskme.


See, I did the whole thing through amazon.com, saves me all the hassle and anxiety of going to the store, picking something out, packing it up, wrapping it, sending it etc. etc.

But if you enjoy the whole "going to the store" experience then do your thing!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Got my package today. Have not opened it yet. Not sure if I should wait until Christmas or not. 

Update: Sent out my gift today. Should be there in plenty of time for Xmas!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate to admit, but I really need to send my package out asap. I sent one, but the main one I really want to send at some point. Like a big surprise...maybe. I revel in surprise and OK, just need to breathe. Its the thought that counts.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope that people are starting to ship out their gifts. There's is still time,but if you are sending something overseas then you need to send it off very soon 
If you are experiencing any problems then contact me and I'll try to help you out as best I can.

I haven't bought my gift yet,but I'll do it this week. Just wondering about what to buy for my secret santa


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

darn I guess I missed it


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm a secret santa noob.. are you supposed to reveal your identity to the person you gave the present to afterwards?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Thedood said:


> I'm a secret santa noob.. are you supposed to reveal your identity to the person you gave the present to afterwards?


You can do that. Usually people will post what they got here,and I usually reveal that I'm their secret santa if they don't know.
I guess you already sent your gift,but some also include a card with their gift.

It's nice to give a little thanks in this thread,and maybe post a pic of what you got.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

*No way!*

USPS wants oh, about $77 to ship a small box weighing about 2.5 pounds according to the calculator online!!!
Are they insane?
I thought there was a slower & cheaper option. I guess I can't send what I bought & have to buy something online. Can anyone recommend a site for US going to UK. Sorry if I revealed too much, but I don't have that kind of money.:bash


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

PanicAttackJack said:


> USPS wants oh, about $77 to ship a small box weighing about 2.5 pounds according to the calculator online!!!
> Are they insane?
> I thought there was a slower & cheaper option. I guess I can't send what I bought & have to buy something online. Can anyone recommend a site for US going to UK. Sorry if I revealed too much, but I don't have that kind of money.:bash


I can imagine that amazon.com won't charge you nearly as much, just order it from there and have it shipped to that address. $77 is beyond insane!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Invisible_girl said:


> You can do that. Usually people will post what they got here,and I usually reveal that I'm their secret santa if they don't know.
> I guess you already sent your gift,but some also include a card with their gift.
> 
> It's nice to give a little thanks in this thread,and maybe post a pic of what you got.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

No avoid expensive international shipping fee. I ordered the item from Asia where they offer very low shipping rate to my match's country. Hope nothing goes wrong...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really hope my secret santa has a bathtub. Now I want what he got! Ha, but I spent most of my paycheck on gifts. hooo raaaaaay. Tis the season.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

PanicAttackJack said:


> USPS wants oh, about $77 to ship a small box weighing about 2.5 pounds according to the calculator online!!!
> Are they insane?
> I thought there was a slower & cheaper option. I guess I can't send what I bought & have to buy something online. Can anyone recommend a site for US going to UK. Sorry if I revealed too much, but I don't have that kind of money.:bash





Thedood said:


> I can imagine that amazon.com won't charge you nearly as much, just order it from there and have it shipped to that address. $77 is beyond insane!


I imagine the Amazon UK site would be a very good option. :yes

International shipping is such a ripoff.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

PanicAttackJack said:


> USPS wants oh, about $77 to ship a small box weighing about 2.5 pounds according to the calculator online!!!
> Are they insane?
> I thought there was a slower & cheaper option. I guess I can't send what I bought & have to buy something online. Can anyone recommend a site for US going to UK. Sorry if I revealed too much, but I don't have that kind of money.:bash


When I lived in canada I used to use 'iwantoneofthose.co.UK' for gifts for my UK family, but yeah amazon probably has a better selection!

Hoping mine gets there before Xmas.. Not sure how long postage takes to the other country.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

the address I'll be moving to in a couple weeks just received my present! So excited to move there and open it!!! I've been so busy and haven't had a chance to mail mine off yet, might be late sorry person I'm mailing too!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

PanicAttackJack said:


> USPS wants oh, about $77 to ship a small box weighing about 2.5 pounds according to the calculator online!!!
> Are they insane?
> I thought there was a slower & cheaper option. I guess I can't send what I bought & have to buy something online. Can anyone recommend a site for US going to UK. Sorry if I revealed too much, but I don't have that kind of money.:bash


 same problem -____- sucks i wanted to buy stuff from around here and customize the shizz out of this thing... our UK ppl sould have got each other


----------



## Red eyed Xaxa (Jun 24, 2013)

hey dude i want to join, but i can only send gifts through digital links (steam only)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Red eyed Xaxa said:


> hey dude i want to join, but i can only send gifts through digital links (steam only)


Too late. Deadline was 1st of december.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,shipping can be expensive. I often don't order things off amazon because it might cost 30-40$ or even more to get here,so I look at the cart before ordering anything.

Amazon uk might be a good place or other uk sites. Most of them will accept a foreign credit card. I've ordered lots of **** from all over the world and it has never been a problem.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

One of the packages I've ordered doesn't arrive until Christmas Eve at the earliest










I hope it makes it in time for the big day!!!


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Also hope mine makes it there on time. Went to post with DHL and was shocked at the £48 quote.. Went to the post office and it was significantly less.
Hope what I bought was suitable... Didn't have too much time to shop due to life.. 
Min/max spend might be useful next year so we have a bit of a guideline.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

One of my items shipped off yesterday,but the other item is still not shipped. Maybe it won't get there in time,but it will get here. Hope my person like what I bought. Always hard finding something,but tried doing the stalker thing so hopefully it is something my person likes 

I'm really hoping that people have sent their gifts by now,but if something has come up it is better to send it late than not sending it at all.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Woodydreads said:


> Also hope mine makes it there on time. Went to post with DHL and was shocked at the £48 quote.. Went to the post office and it was significantly less.
> Hope what I bought was suitable... Didn't have too much time to shop due to life..
> Min/max spend might be useful next year so we have a bit of a guideline.


Ok,I will keep that in mind if I'm going to do this at all next year 

I hate DHL. They are expensive and rude.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Got my gift and LOVIN' IT! The person who ordered the gift didn't reveal his/her identity though...


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

oku said:


> Got my gift and LOVIN' IT! The person who ordered the gift didn't reveal his/her identity though...


Sorry it wasn't gift wrapped! I'm glad you like it though :b

(Also check your mail next week)


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> Sorry it wasn't gift wrapped! I'm glad you like it though :b
> 
> (Also check your mail next week)


What? Another gift?:boogie


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I didn't participate, but I'm watching this thread closely out of curiosity. :b


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

oku said:


> What? Another gift?:boogie


 Wait and see!

I'm just pullling your leg, there's nothing else. I'm glad you like Snowball though!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope my present arrived. The tracking says yes.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I recieved a Santa hat 
and Santa boxers with fuzzy leopard print waistband...:clap

But there was no card...
Not sure who sent it.. maybe @zomgz ?

Thanks looks hot! ..


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


> I recieved a Santa hat
> and Santa boxers with fuzzy leopard print waistband...:clap
> 
> But there was no card...
> ...


That's hilarious but wasn't me. :clap


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Sitting here munching a giant bag of chocolate. Awesome gift.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I know who my secret santa is but.. I still haven't had the time to truly enjoy the gifts, take pictures, put them on SAS, share with the world because of family situation and emergency. But I will sooon!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

outro said:


> Got to say Secret Santa has left a sour taste in my mouth this year. Last year was great , doubt I'll do it again after this. I'm not going to elaborate, just voicing my personal opinion.


Ok,I'm wondering what happened?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Got a present yesterday,and I got licorice,a cd and some beads.
I really liked it  Thanks


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

outro said:


> Got to say Secret Santa has left a sour taste in my mouth this year. Last year was great , doubt I'll do it again after this. I'm not going to elaborate, just voicing my personal opinion.


Oh... I'm really sorry, outro. I tried hard to find something you might like.

:hide Sorry... please PM me, I will send you something else. <3


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

is this going to happen again next year?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Have many other people not received a gift yet? I'm hoping mine is just delayed because of the slow mail or something :um


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, received nothing yet, but with it being worldwide there's a higher chance of late deliveries. Glad what I sent got delivered though


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

outro said:


> I got more than I bargained for from the mailing floor woman, she basically touched me up, including around my 'ahem' area. Yikes. Not the Christmas present I was expecting :eek


Woahhhhhhhh. Yeah, that's not part of the gift, I swear!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

SilentLuke said:


> is this going to happen again next year?


I don't know. I don't think I'll be the one doing it. Not after this. Loved doing it last year,but after this I'm not doing it again. So the position as sas secret santa organizer is up for grabs.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

outro said:


> That would be a real shame. You've done a great job.. Hopefully you will reconsider


Thanks 
I don't know. People's just been so negative this year,and feels like they expect too much of me. I'm doing the best I can here.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, thank you so much for organizing this event Invisible_girl! For a few of us without much in the way of family and friends, this will be one of our only gifts so it brings happiness


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> I don't know. I don't think I'll be the one doing it. Not after this. Loved doing it last year,but after this I'm not doing it again. So the position as sas secret santa organizer is up for grabs.


that's understandable! very cool of you to do something like this, hopefully it can happen again next year so I can participate.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Invisible_girl said:


> Thanks
> I don't know. People's just been so negative this year,and feels like they expect too much of me. I'm doing the best I can here.


I'm highly appreciative that you set this up and got nothing but positives out of it and out of the job you did!


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

People are negative in general in this particular community.


----------



## gooChloe (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello guys!

I think this is really great idea!

At my work we have played Christmas santa (as we celebrated a few days ago) and I was gifted with a really nice coocking notebook! So happu to this surprise!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,thanks guys 

I'm negative myself,and I've had a ****ty year so doesn't take much to bring me down.
Maybe I'll reconsider it later. I don't know. It is a nice tradition and it does cheer me up because I don't have any friends or people in generally in my life either.

Hopefully,some gifts are late or else I'm going to check up on that. I really hope that there aren't any that haven't sent anything. I've seen two that haven't got anything yet,but if there are more just let me know and I can message people.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Edit- was meant to be a Pm!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yay, I get to show what I received from my secret santa:
A cute stuffed polar bear, classical music CD -which I'll listen to soon, a book on scientific answers to preposterous questions, and lastly a soy wax lavender candle! I love love the smell of lavender, it's so calming, I'll be sniffing it a lot, and I'd say the polar bear was a nice touch. Very generous. Thanks Kevin! (i don't knowyour username, but thank you!)


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> Well,thanks guys
> 
> I'm negative myself,and I've had a ****ty year so doesn't take much to bring me down.
> Maybe I'll reconsider it later. I don't know. It is a nice tradition and it does cheer me up because I don't have any friends or people in generally in my life either.
> ...


I agree. You do a tremendous job! I could never do something like this! Plus, where you live, your shipping rules/costs are probably different than anywhere else. People need to realize that you are one person with struggles just like everybody else. This certainly is not your job.

If people sign up and don't send stuff, just cross them off the list. Maybe keep track and forward it on to whoever takes your place organizing this. (Not sure why somebody would sign up and then not take part without any explanation).

:squeeze


----------



## ZOSOJosh (Dec 27, 2014)

I wish I saw this earlier. You can count me in for next year!


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope I remember to look for a secret santa thread next year!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't had time to post a picture of my gift but to whomever gave it, thank you! I love the angel figurine, it's absolutely gorgeous. :squeeze


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Region specific only would be better tho imo.


It's a good idea but probably wouldn't work just because we probably wouldn't have enough participants in a given region.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I haven't had time to post a picture of my gift but to whomever gave it, thank you! I love the angel figurine, it's absolutely gorgeous. :squeeze


I'm really glad you liked it!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thedood said:


> I'm really glad you liked it!


Aha! I thought it might have been you.  I love it!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Aha! I thought it might have been you.  I love it!


That's actually a relief! I wasn't sure if you'd like it with that sort of sandy-type finish as opposed to something porcelain.

Either way, enjoy it! You deserve it. I have always noticed your kindness on the boards so it was a pleasure.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahhh thank you so much for my gifts Santa  the delivery guy just came and it made my day! 
I'll be nice and warm while eating jelly beans


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

outro said:


> This made me feel better about secret Santa  I'm glad you liked the gifts!


So sorry yours didn't arrive. Hope you had a good Christmas anywho!


----------

